# Catalogs and Coupons



## SouthernBelle

I looked around but didn't see another thread devoted solely to coupons and catalogs so I thought maybe everyone could contribute that info here and we can all view it in one place.

As far as catalogs, all I have to offer is the one you can order at Frightcatalog.com and the one I just received in the mail from Oriental Trading Company. You can go to their sites and request one.

I know that FrightShop.com is advertising their catalog. They say it's "FREE" but they charge $8.95 S&H!!! Besides, I ordered one from them year before last AND NEVER GOT IT OR MY MONEY BACK!!! Asshats!

Michael's is the only paper coupon I am aware of but if anyone knows of some from Party City, JoAnn's, etc., please post the info/link here.

Also, check out this link to another thread on here for a coupon code at "Rural King". I've never heard of them but folks are liking the products and the low prices on them. Link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=57457&page=7


----------



## halloweenking

Yea fright catalog says you have to pay for shipping. Its bs. I dont like that one. How often does OT come?


----------



## SouthernBelle

I get a regular catalog from OT 3-4 times per year, I think. And then they have the Halloween & Christmas ones, too.


----------



## wilbret

Sign up for FC emails. They have free shipping and coupons quite often.


----------



## mark

Hi Halloweenking, 
We do not charge for shipping on our catalog. It's $2 to get it, shipping included. You can also view it as a .pdf and print out pages you like for free. 

Also, if you've purchased from us in the last year you will automatically get one in the mail for free. It will be coming out shortly. they are printing now. 

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Catalog/


----------



## SouthernBelle

mark said:


> It will be coming out shortly. they are printing now.



*happy dance*happy dance*

I just loooooove Fright Catalog!!!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle

S&S Worldwide has Halloween stuff and they have a sale right now. Use coupon code: E2556 to save 15%.

http://www.ssww.com/store/browse/grp=SNL/sbgrp=HLN/


----------



## natascha

Factory Card & Party Outlet has a coupon on line that you print out or use online SAVETWYJUV for 20% entire purchase until 9-2-07.


----------



## brandywine1974

*Things You Never Knew Existed *had some cool stuff in their catalog. Including a 6 foot poseable skelly.


----------



## SouthernBelle

natascha said:


> Factory Card & Party Outlet has a coupon on line that you print out or use online SAVETWYJUV for 20% entire purchase until 9-2-07.


There is also a second coupon code: CABINTNK

Link to site: http://www.factorycard.com/cat_Holiday-Halloween_1281.html


----------



## SouthernBelle

HalloweenMart: http://www.halloweenmart.com/wecs.php?store=halloweenmar&action=category_view&target=710

use coupon code "5OFF" for $5 off any $50 purchase


Halloween Costumes 4 U: http://halloweencostumes4u.com/

use coupon code "CJ10P" for 10% off $100 purchase


Costume Super Center: http://www.costumesupercenter.com/home.do?code=LINKSC&lsid=WU2g3IJmOT8-jBZDHXZnsfjwVurvUiW.xg

use coupon code "Take25" for 25% off your order


.


----------



## malibuman

SouthernBelle said:


> There is also a second coupon code: CABINTNK
> 
> Link to site: http://www.factorycard.com/cat_Holiday-Halloween_1281.html


Where on the site is the coupon at. Just looked and could'nt find it.


----------



## SouthernBelle

When you check out, just type in that code.


----------



## malibuman

SouthernBelle said:


> When you check out, just type in that code.


Thanks, I actually responed to the wrong person. The one I was trying to find was the printable coupon. I've looked on their site and can't find that one at all.


----------



## Rikki

Buycostumes.com has $.99 shipping on all orders over $60 through August 19th. Also, get 5% off orders over $65 with the coupon code FRANKEN5 through Halloween.


----------



## natascha

malibuman said:


> Thanks, I actually responed to the wrong person. The one I was trying to find was the printable coupon. I've looked on their site and can't find that one at all.



I found the printable one at flamingoworld.com.


----------



## natascha

O.K I just tryed to look up the coupon on the website and could not find it, however I still have the email that they sent me with it and I could forward it to you if you need it.


----------



## malibuman

natascha said:


> O.K I just tryed to look up the coupon on the website and could not find it, however I still have the email that they sent me with it and I could forward it to you if you need it.


Hey that would be great. I sent you a pm.


----------



## SouthernBelle

Darkside Displays: http://www.darksidedisplays.com/

Use coupon code: "Welcome Back" and get 10% off your order of $35 or more. Expires 8/31/07


----------



## SouthernBelle

S&S Worldwide

Link: http://www.ssww.com/store/browse/grp=SNL/sbgrp=HLN/origv=halloween/

$10 OFF when you order $40 - $59
$15 OFF when you order $60 - $119
$25 OFF when you order $120 - $249
$50 OFF when you order $250 - $749
$75 OFF and FREE SHIPPING

when you order $750 or more!

Use code: E2557


----------



## Rikki

By the registers at Michael's there is a little magazine you can buy for $1. In the back it has two coupons - one for an extra 10% off your entire order (sale items included) and one for 25% off your entire order (sale items not included). They are good through November 1st.


----------



## ScaryChk

There are several for Lillian Vernon, which has some decent Halloween stuff...

$5 off $50 purchase! Coupon Code: 227840100 Expires: 12/31/07 

$3.98 Flat Rate Shipping on any order. Enter coupon code: 357850100 in the Media/Promotional Code box in your shopping cart. expires 8/31/2007 

Discount: 10% off $40, 15% off $50, 20% off $60+ purchase 
Code: 067830900


----------



## tcarter

this would be more for art/craft supplies but Hobby Lobby has a internet coupon that you can print out and receive 40% off any regular priced item in-store. I'll be going to get more celluclay.
http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/weekly/coupon.cfm


----------



## SouthernBelle

Spirit Halloween

Link: http://www.spirithalloween.com/

Get free shipping AND 10% off all orders over $40.

Coupon Code "shipten"

Expires Labor Day


----------



## SouthernBelle

S&S Worldwide

http://www.ssww.com/store/browse/grp=SNL/sbgrp=HLN/ln=DEC/display_product=1/

20% off any order
Coupon Code: E2566
Expires: 8/31/07


----------



## JohnnyL

Are there any active Fright Catalog coupon codes?


----------



## wilbret

skull5 at FC gives you 5 dollar flat rate shipping.
Party7 gives you a free clear bloddy tablecloth for orders over 60 bucks
fang5 gives your $5 off $100


----------



## SouthernBelle

Buycostumes.com

Save 25% on all party supplies when you buy any costume.

Code: Mummy25


----------



## SouthernBelle

Buycostumes.com

Get $10 off when you spend $50 or more----use Code WITCH10
Get $20 off when you spend $100 or more-----use Code WITCH20

+ free shipping on orders of $40 or more
expires September 3rd


----------



## SouthernBelle

Spirit Halloween is offering 25% off all superhero costumes for 3 days only.

The code is "SUPER25"


----------



## Rikki

15% off from Hallmark
Use code "hmag15"


----------



## ChiliPete

Buycostumes

$20 of $99 purchase - code PICK20
Free shipping on $30 order - code PICKSHIP
10% off any order - PICK10

expires 9/17


----------



## SouthernBelle

Spirit Halloween ONLINE ONLY!

20% off one item and flat-rate shipping of only $4.99

Use promo code: SPIRIT499


----------



## dustee

Anyone have any codes for Costume Maniacs.com?


----------



## buckaneerbabe

You can get on Johann's mailing list and get a 40% off coupon just about weekly.


----------



## dustee

Any codes or coupons for HalloweenOnly.com?


----------



## DeadTed

I know several people shop at Hobby Lobby.

Here's a printable 40% off coupon for a single item. In store only.

http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/weekly/coupon.cfm


----------



## DeadTed

Someone on here also posted something on ShindigZ.com

Here's 25% off $50

Use code: FESE25


----------



## DeadTed

Spirit Halloween Online

Buy 1 get 1 50% off

DECOR50


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster

Here's a bunch of Halloween-related online coupon codes.


----------



## SouthernBelle

Mr. Unpleasant shared this one in another thread and I am adding it here.

BIG LOTS COUPON:

20% off your entire purchase!

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/crap/BuzzCoupon.jpg


----------



## ashleybloom06

Anyone have a coupon code for monsterguts?? Their prices are great but shipping is a little steep for me


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

For anyone who has not received one yet our catalog is FREE and it has a coupon code inside. Just send me a PM with shipping info.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

mark said:


> Hi Halloweenking,
> We do not charge for shipping on our catalog. It's $2 to get it, shipping included. You can also view it as a .pdf and print out pages you like for free.
> 
> Also, if you've purchased from us in the last year you will automatically get one in the mail for free. It will be coming out shortly. they are printing now.
> 
> Halloween Decorations, Halloween Props, Halloween Costumes, Halloween Masks, Halloween Accessories 2009 Catalog Home


Is that if you've purchased on your website only? Or if you've also purchased from your ebay store?


----------

